# speed pump/ super nova



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

Im looking on getting a pump and the winchester speed pump is alot cheaper than the benelli super nova the which gun would be the best i like the look if the super nova better but it alot more wich gun would be the best to go with?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Win. 1300 speed pump slug gun, like it. I had a Nova, won't own another. There is my opinion. I wouldn't buy either if I could afford something better.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I would go with the nova. They are a great gun can go though anything. Also i think?!?!?!? That they stoped making the winchester 1300 a few years back when winchester went out of business.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you are correct, the 1300 is no longer made. And I possibly got a lemon for a Nova, I know others that like them. The forearm/pump made alot of noise, and I had to pay $65 to get the trigger reworked.My opinion only, you mmight like it.


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

actually winchester started making the 1300 again. its on their website.


----------

